# Papel Parafinado (para bobinados de transformadores)



## GloW_iNg (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola amigos.

Me gustaria saber donde podria conseguir el papel parafinado que se usa como aislante entre bobinados de transformadores.

O bien si se puede sustituir por otro tipo de papel como cinta de carrocero, cartulina o incluso cinta aislante...

Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2009)

Busca en casas que vendan material para bobinar motores (Transformadores), allí venden el alambre de cobre y generalmente poseen una buena colección de materiales aislantes.


----------



## GloW_iNg (Sep 29, 2009)

Gracias tio, pero es que no se donde hay alguna...

Alguien sabe algo mas??


----------



## El nombre (Sep 29, 2009)

Claro que si. El problema es la zona de residencia. ¿Donde tienes que localizarlo?
los portes de enviartelo desde aquí encarecen bastante.
Es mas: ¿PArafinado para el aislante de transformadores? La parafina dejó de usarse años atras. Resulta que cuando se calienta funde. y cuando arde... mejor no hablar. Lo que se observa en el papel es resina aislante. da rigidez y evacua mejor la temperatura.
Saludos.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Sep 30, 2009)

Hola El nombre. ¿Sabes de algún sitio de bobinado de motores en España? Si tienen web mejor. Muchas gracias!


----------



## GloW_iNg (Sep 30, 2009)

Soy de un pueblo de sevilla, donde no hay seguro. Pero actualmente resido en Huelva que podria haber, pero no tengo ni idea...

Por cierto, "El Hombre" dices de mandarlo tu??? tu puedes adquirirlo???

Yo la verdad es que no necesito mucho, ahora mismo estoy bobinando un transformador pequeño, de unos 200VA, y preveo bobinar pocos mas, con que no necesitare mucho, los portes son sobre 8 euros o menos si cabe en un sobre acolchado...

Podrias decirme cantidad y precio ...¿? Me harias un gran favor ya que no se donde pillarlo...

Bueno!! saludos y gracias.  Espero respuesta...


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 30, 2009)

Hola
Aqui hay Tres enlaces con un monton de salidas

Material para embobinado:

http://usuarios.advance.com.ar/mendocobre/bobinados/bobinados.html

Directorio de proveedores:

http://www.portal-industrial.com.ar/index.php/pi_busqueda/busqueda/event=ListarRubrosHE/s=0/r=A%20027440/alambresparabobinar.htm

Otro directorio de proveedores:
http://www.paginasamarillas.com.ar/activitySearch.do?seed=1&term=Alambres para Bobinar
[/COLOR] 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DJMota (Sep 30, 2009)

MrCarlos, GloWiNg no es de ese lado del charco.
El envio no creo que le salga muy barato desde esos paises a España. 
Saludos.


----------



## GloW_iNg (Oct 1, 2009)

Alguien me podria decir si esto sirve para el mismo cometido??



*3M-1350F-1-19* Electrically insulated polyester tape 19mmx66m | RoHS[/SIZE]
El productor: 3M
Símbolo original: FE-5100-9034-6

[*EUR*]:*4.76**4*


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 1, 2009)

Hola
Si, si sirve.

Hace muchos años, cuando yo embobinaba, utilizaba un papel llamado MANTEQUILLA el cual lo adquiría en las papelerías donde venden, aquí, todo tipo de papeles, lápices, juegos de geometría, etc.

Este papel MANTEQUILLA aun lo venden por pliegos Aprox. 1 x 0.60 Mts., tambien lo utilizaban los estudiantes de ingenieria par dibujar sus planos.
[/COLOR] 
También utilizaba otro llamado papel MANILA, este es muy seco. Lo venden por pliegos también.

Actualmente ya no se utiliza papel como aislante sino cintas plásticas que tienen goma por una cara o por las dos.
3M fabrica ese tipo y muchos mas de aislantes.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## GloW_iNg (Oct 2, 2009)

Muchisimas Gracias MrCarlos!!

Me has servido de gran ayuda.

Como es para un transformador pequeño y que no va a trabajar a plena carga, no creo que se caliente mucho asi que me llegare a cualquier papeleria a por papel mantequilla o vegetal, que supongo que es el mismo namas que qui se dice papel vegetall.

Muchisimas gracias de nuevo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola
Bueno que bueno que te sirvio la Info que envie.

saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jun 29, 2020)

¿sabeis si sirve cualquier papel para poner o carton? ¿que funcion tiene este papel exactamente? he buscado barato por ebay o aliexpress y no se cual coger, gracias.

¿que pasa si recorto un trozo de carton fino de ese de una caja tipica de corn flakes?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 29, 2020)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> ¿sabeis si sirve cualquier papel para poner o carton? ¿que funcion tiene este papel exactamente? he buscado barato por ebay o aliexpress y no se cual coger, gracias.
> 
> ¿que pasa si recorto un trozo de carton fino de ese de una caja tipica de corn flakes?


Ese papel aísla las capas de bobinado, si no lo colocas se pueden generar arcos entre capas superpuestas y además ayuda a la mejor distribución del alambre sobre la capa inferior de bobina haciendo que quede mas pareja/prolija.


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 4, 2020)

muchas gracias fogon, ¿tu sabes donee conseguir barato ese tipo de papel, aliexpress, ebay etc?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2020)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> muchas gracias fogon, ¿tu sabes donee conseguir barato ese tipo de papel, aliexpress, ebay etc?


¿ Supongo que Fogón vendría a ser YO  ?
Yo te puedo comentar donde venden, pero en mi país, que casualmente NO es España

Debes buscar en casas que se dediquen a fabricación/reparación de transformadores o reparación/re-bobinado de motores


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 4, 2020)

Mirá, aquí en Buenos Aires se compran dichos materiales, en los comercios dedicados a la venta de Alambres de cobre esmaltado, y materiales en general para el "bobinador", debes buscar algo así como : La casa del bobinador,  El Emporio del bobinador, Materiales para bobinajes, Todo para el bobinador, etc.
Saludos 
Rorschach


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 4, 2020)

Muchas gracias, hare una lista de materiales y hare un pedido por internet a alguna casa de esto, no me fio de aislar los devanados con cinta o con carton


Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Supongo que Fogón vendría a ser YO  ?


Jajaja, el diminutivo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2020)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> Muchas gracias, hare una lista de materiales y hare un pedido por internet a alguna casa de esto, no me fio de aislar los devanados con cinta o con carton
> 
> Jajaja, el diminutivo


Cartón: definitivamente *NO*, ocupa mucho espesor y adsorbe humedad
Cinta, *NO *es lo ideal, pero sirve

Averigua si consigues mylar en espesor 0,015mm es excelente aislador, no ocupa espesor y brindará bastante buen soporte a las capaz de bobinado


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 4, 2020)

De curioso, y la cinta de teflon (la de griferia y demas)?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2020)

La mejorcita sería la cinta de enmascarar o cinta de pintor


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> De curioso, y la cinta de teflon (la de griferia y demas)?


No tiene cuerpo suficiente como para mantener "Prolijas" las espiras que van arriba, como aislante es buena



DOSMETROS dijo:


> La mejorcita sería la cinta de enmascarar o cinta de pintor


Hay una cinta de pintor,NO la común, sino la azul que tiene mas cuerpo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Con razon, yo no tengo cuerpo, por eso no sirvo.. jajaja.. ah, no, eso no era.

Consulte por la de teflon, porque me parecio que habia visto transformadores (de ferrite) armados con esa cinta, o una similar. Quizas para un toroide sirva mejor que uno cuadrado/rectangular... Obvio, varias (muchas) vueltas de la misma.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Con razon, yo no tengo cuerpo, por eso no sirvo.. jajaja.. ah, no, eso no era.
> 
> Consulte por la de teflon, porque me parecio que habia visto transformadores (de ferrite) armados con esa cinta, o una similar. Quizas para un toroide sirva mejor que uno cuadrado/rectangular... Obvio, varias (muchas) vueltas de la misma.


Lo que viste *NO *es teflón, sino *mylar*.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 5, 2020)

Aaahh. No sabia. Porque parecia mas que nada una cinta mas que algo mas "rigido". (No encuentro la foto por internet, y la PC que tenia murio la motherboard y no tengo como recuperar las cosas para verlas).

Por lo que dice ahi, es basicamente plastico PET el Mylar (siendo Mylar®, una marca). Si es asi, entonces se podria reciclar las botellas de plastico?... Seria interesante...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2020)

El Mylar no se achica con el calor , el pet de botella si , al haber sido soplado y estirado   

He hecho capacitores de alta tensión con ese pet


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 6, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cartón: definitivamente *NO*, ocupa mucho espesor y adsorbe humedad
> Cinta, *NO *es lo ideal, pero sirve
> 
> Averigua si consigues mylar en espesor 0,015mm es excelente aislador, no ocupa espesor y brindará bastante buen soporte a las capaz de bobinado


probare entonces con cinta aislante, aunque lo malo que tiene es eso, que ante un calenton, se va a derretir y no va a aislar el primario del secundario.


DJ T3 dijo:


> De curioso, y la cinta de teflon (la de griferia y demas)?


el teflon de los grifos es algo que quizas podria funcionar, y eso si que lo tengo facil para conseguirlo.

No se que tal actua como aislante la verdad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 6, 2020)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> . . . . el teflon de los grifos es algo que quizas podria funcionar, y eso si que lo tengo facil para conseguirlo.
> 
> No se que tal actua como aislante la verdad.


Ya lo comente


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jul 6, 2020)

Hola Sr.
El papel aislante para bobinados, se pide como " Prespan", existen de varios espesores.
También puede utilizar el Mylar , que es una especie de acetato, muy aislante.
Lo que no debe olvidar es barnizar el trafo,
luego de concluido el bobinado, el barniz aislante
se vende en la casa donde venden esos mismos materiales.
Un abrazo 
Roberto.


----------



## rubenchaco (Jul 6, 2020)

Y las radiografías?. Pregunto, la lavas con lavandina y quedan transparentes.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 6, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Averigua si consigues mylar en espesor 0,015mm es excelente aislador, no ocupa espesor y brindará bastante buen soporte a las capaz de bobinado


 
0,015 mm (15 micrones), es película muy muy delgada, nunca aislé "entre capas" con mylar tan fino.

En un par de veces, sí he aislado entre capas con 0,023 mm (23 micrones) transformadores  muy pequeños de +-1 cm2 de nucleo , en algunas ocasiones con mylar 0,036 mm (36 micrones), y generalmente con mylar de 0,05 mm (50 micrones).

Para transformadores más grandes utilizo para aislar entre capas, distintos espesores de mylar que van de 0,075 mm (75 micrones) hasta 0,35 mm (350 micrones), espesores que se establecen según diámetro del alambre, y diferencia de potencial entre capas.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 8, 2020)

Para conseguir materiales de los cuales estuvimos hablando, publico para los colegas de Ciudad de Buenos Aires, y sus alrededores, una casa de venta de materiales para bobinadores, muy completa : Alambres de cobre, y aluminio esmaltados, forrados en algodón también, barnices, presphan, mylar, nomex, laminación para transformadores, carretes, bobinadoras, etc., etc., etc. : *Oeste Aislante,* Virgilio 280 - Ciudad de Buenos Aires, telefonos: 011 4683-1632 / 2906 / 4064
Página web : :::>>>:::OESTE AISLANTE:::<<<:::

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------

